# Light switch cover



## JODAPU (Jun 17, 2013)

I recently upgraded my light switch cover to a nice oiled metal brushed brown look. Still have the white switch poking through. Should i change out the switch to a brown one or does the white look ok? What's the norm?


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

Do you like it?


----------



## JODAPU (Jun 17, 2013)

It looks ok. Just not sure what would be proper


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

... :no: ...


----------



## JODAPU (Jun 17, 2013)

Can't find where to add pic or location


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

John,

This is actually often the heart of DIY. We like doing things as we choose to do them.


----------



## JODAPU (Jun 17, 2013)

Um. I guess I was wrong about this forum. I was looking for design and or DIY advice. Not psycho humor. Anyone on this forum willing to engage in legit info?


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

Hey, I told you the "proper" way is to have it all one color. 

And just in case you REALLY want to get in line and goose-step, the slots in the plate mounting screws are to all be alligned vertically. Like this.... " | ". (And that's not a joke.)


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

John, I moved this to the Interior Decorating forum. Where hopefully some of our helpful members will give you serious answers. Instead of the miss-treatment you have received.

If you end up with trolls posting in your thread. Click on the red circle with the exclamation mark in it. It will report them to us(Site Moderators). We will take care of them for you.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

JOHN PUTNAM said:


> Um. I guess I was wrong about this forum. I was looking for design and or DIY advice. Not psycho humor. Anyone on this forum willing to engage in legit info?


John I like the rust look or the oiled bronze, if it were mine I would like for the switch to be the same color so it didn't look out of place. JMHO


----------



## RWolff (Jan 27, 2013)

JOHN PUTNAM said:


> It looks ok. Just not sure what would be proper



Who cares what's "proper" the only thing that counts in your house is: do YOU like it?
I happen to like the contrast between a dark brown switch plate an an ivory colored switch.


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

RWolff said:


> Who cares what's "proper" the only thing that counts in your house is: do YOU like it?
> I happen to like the contrast between a dark brown switch plate an an ivory colored switch.


That's an interesting way to look at things. :yes:


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

JOHN PUTNAM said:


> I recently upgraded my light switch cover to a nice oiled metal brushed brown look. Still have the white switch poking through. Should i change out the switch to a brown one or does the white look ok? What's the norm?


I like them to match.


----------



## katypaver (Jun 26, 2013)

To achieve a more cohesive look, considerblack devices if using darker wall colors or gray devices in a room with stainless steel switchplates and appliances.


----------

